# radio check



## nightowl (Apr 10, 2004)

Will the coast guard answer a radio check or is it better to do a check on another channel than 16?
Any way to check while on land and not near the lake?

Thanks


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Do it on another channel. 16 is for emergency use only. If you scan you might be able to pick up some chatter and get a response.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Find someone in your area,at the dock or out in the lake with one. Would think there is enough guys hear to get what ya need.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

No use of 16 other than for emergency. Channel 09 is for hailing. Best channel to get a radio check on would be 68. Was out on Saturday and seemed like every two minutes someone was asking for a radio check. Guess its good to do at the start of the season, at least.


----------

